
Scientifically Backed Method for Drinking All Night Without Getting Drunk - chippy
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/a18609/how-not-to-get-drunk/
======
chippy
So, wouldn't the carton of yoghurt line the stomach more than the yeast?

I heard that was what Robert Maxwell swore by also, having yoghurt before
drinking.

If it is the yeast, would "yeasty" beers be better? Aren't those cloudy wheat
bears full of yeast?

